# New here....



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, Just registered last night and all I can say is WOW !!! This site is huge and looks great. I go by FOWLPLAY on some of the other forums, but it was already taken here.
Looking forward to talking with everyone soon.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

This site is full of good info.. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome! Tell us some stories about the waterfowling in Kansas!! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What up!! :beer:


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Kansas is like anywhere else.... some days we shoot a few, some days we don't. Although, last year was awesome once the migration hit.
I will send you a pic if you want to post it. 17 buddies went with me and we limited everyone by 1100am. 51 Canadas, 1 snow and 3 ducks. Not a bad day. :wink:

Shawn


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> 51 Canadas, 1 snow and 3 ducks. Not a bad day.


Yeah, I would say that wasnt a bad day in the field!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

How do you post pics here ?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pork Chop,
I'm an idiot. Can I e-mail it to you to post ?

Shawn


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just sent you an e-mail.


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Back at ya !!

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

[siteimg]1834[/siteimg]

It is a bit small so if you have a larger version resend it to me and I will repost.


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

The previous and following pics were from a hunt in late January in Wichita, Ks.

Thanks for posting them,
Shawn


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

[siteimg]1835[/siteimg]

Here is another for Pro


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

welcome to our website and greeting with you... what a nice hunted u got cool :beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a whole lot a goose breasts. :thumb:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats a nice heap of honkers


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy and welcome home.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome Shawn, to the home page of some of the best BS artists in the business! Burl


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, Glad to be here.

Shawn


----------

